# I made some new friends today!



## iRaiseTheDead (May 20, 2013)

Literally MADE them 

Giant marshmellows, pretzel sticks, chocolate chips!

Poor guy looks a little sad:





His little buddie


----------



## Sebastian (May 21, 2013)

That actually looks pretty awesome!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 21, 2013)

...do you plan on eating your friends?


----------



## Fiction (May 21, 2013)

This is everything I have ever expected to find on Sevenstring.org.

The rest of you guys have been letting me down this whole time.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 21, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...do you plan on eating your friends?



Maybe one day but for now, I must make an army ;D


----------

